#  Erste Hilfe >   ich bin von der Treppe gestürzt >

## herzchen55

Ich bin heute Mittag die letzten zwei Stufen unserer Treppe ab gerutscht und habe mir irgend wie das rechte Bein gezerrt, aber weis es nicht genau. Die rechte Wade außen bis zum Fuß runter tut höllisch weh und ich kann nicht richtig laufen.

----------


## josie

Hallo Herzchen!
Dann solltest Du in eine Unfallambulanz gehen und dich untersuchen lassen.
Gute Besserung!

----------

